# What's a good beginner acoustic?



## Mike R (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm a small guy, so I can't rock the full-body acoustics too much. I'm looking for a half-body (not a kid's guitar) that sounds decent, but won't cost more than $200. Mostly, I want to see if I dig acoustic, so I'm looking for something that won't be a horrid waste if I decide to stick solely with electric.

What's a solid brand/model I could check out?


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Try the Art & Lutherie brand. Godin, a Canadian company, makes them. I have one I use for just a couple of tunes and it is a great guitar for the money. Mine came with electronics and I think it was about $300. Good bang for the buck.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with Tarl, you can't go wrong with anything from the Godin line. I've got a really nice Simon & Patrick that I've been playing for 13 years and it's been a solid, good sounding guitar.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

Godin is great, cannot go wrong.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

Another vote for any of the Godin brands. I've got an S+P and it's definatly keeper.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

art&lutherie are excellent. you'll probably have to order in the folk model though, i don't think i've ever seen one in a store, even though they've been available for some time now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The folk model is highly recommended. Several of my students have them, and I have one as a student loaner (when they can't bring their own to a lesson). Folks often say it sounds and plays better than whatever they have at home. Solid cedar top, cherry back and sides. Good bang for the buck, especially used.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Uh oh. You guys have unravelled my plans to buy a bass and/or Tele clone. lofu

I haven't had an acoustic since the first year I started playing and figure it's about time to get back to where I once belonged.

1) Is there a big diff between cedar and spruce tops?

2) Electronics - never tried an acoustic with electronics. I'd be interested in recording direct using the electronics if possible - does it sound like an acoustic when you record this way, or does it sound like something in between an acoustic and an electric?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Apostrophe (') said:


> Uh oh. You guys have unravelled my plans to buy a bass and/or Tele clone. lofu
> 
> I haven't had an acoustic since the first year I started playing and figure it's about time to get back to where I once belonged.
> 
> ...


1) yes, there's a pretty big difference... cedar tends to sound warmer, and more "aged" right out of the gate. spruce is harder, and brighter, but IMO tends to sound better after a few years

2) this is not really a desirable way to record acoustic guitar. for proof, listen to dave matthew's live efforts... very twangy and obviously an electric-acoustic guitar. you're better to use a mic if you can at all.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

suttree said:


> 1) yes, there's a pretty big difference... cedar tends to sound warmer, and more "aged" right out of the gate. spruce is harder, and brighter, but IMO tends to sound better after a few years
> 
> 2) this is not really a desirable way to record acoustic guitar. for proof, listen to dave matthew's live efforts... very twangy and obviously an electric-acoustic guitar. you're better to use a mic if you can at all.


Thanks for the tips. I actually found a site with acoustic pickup recordings - I wasn't impressed much. Looks like I'll grab a Folk sans electronics and pickup a mic stand for my old mic.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

don't be afraid to buy a used guitar. i cannot comment on Godin guitars, but i have had nothing but great luck with Yamaha acoustics.

some models have smaller bodies and they have great playability (very important for a beginner) and decent tone...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ex-Used-Conditi...yZ159947QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

Another vote for Godin. I started with a Simon & Patrick, my father has an Art & Lutherie, and a friend of mine has a Seagull. All are quality instruments at varying price points.


----------

